# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Khuyến mãi lắp đặt mạng internet cáp quang Viettel TpHCM tháng 04 tặng cước sử dụng

## viettelonline

Từ 01/04/2018 đến 30/04/2018, Viettel HCM ưu đãi  lớn dành cho khách hàng có nhu cầu lắp cáp quang Viettel[/URL] với các chương trình khuyến mãi giảm gíá mạnh, FREE hòa mạng, tặng modem wifi Viettel 4 cổng và tặng cước sử dụng khi đóng trước 6, 12 hoặc 18 tháng cước. Để biết thông tin chi tiết các chương trình khuyến mãi, quý khách vui lòng call hotline 0986.105.105 để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Lợi ích khi đăng ký lắp mạng internet cáp quang Viettel
► Sử dụng 2 dịch vụ mạng internet tốc độ cao và truyền hình số Viettel trên 1 sợi cáp giúp tiết kiệm chi phí.
► Trang bị wifi Viettel 4 cổng + đầu thu kỹ thuật số HD Viettel siêu nét.
► FREE công lắp đặt khi quý khách đăng ký đóng trước.
► Tặng đến 6 tháng cước sử dụng miễn phí khi khách hàng đăng ký đóng trước.
► Ký hợp đồng miễn phí tại địa chỉ yêu cầu, triển khai lắp đặt dịch vụ nhanh chóng trong 24 giờ.
  ♦  Khuyến mãi tặng cước sử dụng khi khách hàng hòa mạng đóng trước 6, 12 hoặc 18 tháng (đóng 6 tháng tặng 1 tháng, đóng 12 tháng tặng 3 tháng và đóng 12 tháng tặng 4 tháng). Ngoài ra, Viettel Telecom TpHCM còn ưu đãi lớn cho quý khách chuyển đổi từ nhà cung cấp internet khác (VNPT, FPT, SCTV,...) sang mạng Viettel lắp đặt đóng trước 6 tháng tặng 2 tháng, đóng trước 12 tháng tặng 4 tháng và đóng trước 18 tháng tặng thêm 6 tháng cước. Miễn phí toàn bộ chi phí lắp đặt và vật tư (bao gồm wifi và đầu thu Viettel).
♦  Khi khách hàng hòa mạng cáp quang Viettel dành cho doanh nghiệp sẽ được miễn phí hoà mạng, trang bị modem wifi 4 cổng và tặng cước sử dụng đóng trước (đóng trước 6 tháng tặng 1 tháng, đóng trước 12 tháng tặng 3 tháng và đóng trước 18 tháng tặng 4 tháng cước sử dụng miễn phí).
Quý khách có nhu cầu lắp đặt cáp quang Viettel và truyền hình cáp Viettel ở khu vực HCM trong tháng 04/2018 vui lòng call số tổng đài Viettel 0986.105.105 để được tư vấn miễn phí khuyến mãi cũng như các thủ tục cần thiết để đăng ký lắp đặt dịch vụ.
Tham khảo thêm khuyến mãi cáp quang Viettel cập nhật

----------

